# What!! In the what?????



## Dewfus (Mar 8, 2020)

The creepiest thing I ?
Have 




found yet ..!!!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 8, 2020)

Yep, embalming fluid.  Not that uncommon a find.  The strange thing is that it's common to find single embalming fluid bottles in farm dumps around here, when you'd expect to only find them in large numbers in funeral parlour dumps.  I can only assume that back in the day people must have found other uses for the stuff.


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 8, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yep, embalming fluid.  Not that uncommon a find.  The strange thing is that it's common to find single embalming fluid bottles in farm dumps around here, when you'd expect to only find them in large numbers in funeral parlour dumps.  I can only assume that back in the day people must have found other uses for the stuff.


 Awsome I love it


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 9, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> The creepiest thing I ?
> Have View attachment 203600View attachment 203601found yet ..!!!


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 9, 2020)

These are pretty collectible! Many people collect funeral photos, embalming fluid bottles, etc.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 9, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> The creepiest thing I ?
> Have View attachment 203600View attachment 203601found yet ..!!!


Wow that’s so cool. I would cry if I found something that neat. I found my first weird/quack medicine type bottle yesterday it’s bumsteads worm syrup lol


----------



## sandchip (Mar 9, 2020)

I found one of the Embalmer's Supply Co. bottles like yours, Dew, down in the woods behind where I grew up.  I was only a teenager and had just started collecting.  How it ended up there I don't know.  What struck me as odd was the fact that they put a crown top closure on such a bottle, like it was a beverage.  Don't know if it contained formaldehyde or something else, but a couple of years later, when I was taking chemistry in high school, one night the bottom of a 5 gallon metal can of formaldehyde rusted out in the supply room.  It flowed out into the carpet in the classroom which wicked it right up.  We came to class the next morning and whew, what a pungent smell and how it burned our eyes.  Our teacher was a former captain in the Marines who told us to suck it up and went right on teaching like it hadn't even happened, and we did as we were told.  It stunk and stung for months, but we got through it.  He was always my favorite teacher who died of a heart attack not long after we graduated.  I really would've liked to have visited with him, but that's life (and death).  As far as I know, nobody had any problems from huffin' da fumes.


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 9, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Wow that’s so cool. I would cry if I found something that neat. I found my first weird/quack medicine type bottle yesterday it’s bumsteads worm syrup lol


WORM SYRUP THATS Awsomen lol Trust me I about did  Ryan lol I dig it up and put it in my bag without even investigating what it was i like to be suprised when I clean  them.


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 9, 2020)

sandchip said:


> I found one of the Embalmer's Supply Co. bottles like yours, Dew, down in the woods behind where I grew up.  I was only a teenager and had just started collecting.  How it ended up there I don't know.  What struck me as odd was the fact that they put a crown top closure on such a bottle, like it was a beverage.  Don't know if it contained formaldehyde or something else, but a couple of years later, when I was taking chemistry in high school, one night the bottom of a 5 gallon metal can of formaldehyde rusted out in the supply room.  It flowed out into the carpet in the classroom which wicked it right up.  We came to class the next morning and whew, what a pungent smell and how it burned our eyes.  Our teacher was a former captain in the Marines who told us to suck it up and went right on teaching like it hadn't even happened, and we did as we were told.  It stunk and stung for months, but we got through it.  He was always my favorite teacher who died of a heart attack not long after we graduated.  I really would've liked to have visited with him, but that's life (and death).  As far as I know, nobody had any problems from huffin' da fumes.
> [/QUOT love the story as well I found it with a few other things inside an molten layer of melted metal and mummified bottles that would fall apart when touched about 5 ft underneath a hudge tree root system lol God i love bottles


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 9, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> WORM SYRUP THATS Awsomen lol Trust me I about did  Ryan lol I dig it up and put it in my bag without even investigating what it was i like to be suprised when I clean  them.


OMG you did not just say that LOL!! I swear I do the same thing. Me and my fiancé dig together and I’ll briefly look at it to make sure it’s not crap, if I feel letters on it I’ll just throw it in my bag for the same reason I even take it to the next level where my fiancé constantly tries to tell me the cool stuff that he’s finds and I’m like shhhhh no!!! Let me see when I clean it! Frustrates the hell out of him LOL twice today he told me he couldn’t keep it a secret and just had to show me so if course I let him knowing he’s probably got a lot more that’s killing him inside for me to see ha ha


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 5, 2021)

Catcat16 said:


> Wow that’s so cool. I would cry if I found something that neat. I found my first weird/quack medicine type bottle yesterday it’s bumsteads worm syrup lol


Here's another WHAT!!   I'm trying to decide if this is something for human consumption or... if you have a sick worm this is the fix!!!  
DR. H. S. THACHER'S // *WORM SYRUP* // CHATTANOOGA, TENN.


----------

